# Interesting article about carbs



## Carina1962 (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.youmeworks.com/whylowcarb.html


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 22, 2010)

Some good stuff in that article Carina! Definitely written by someone who knows what causes our Type 2 problems and what we ought to do to control and reverse our situations.

John


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Mar 31, 2010)

carina62 said:


> http://www.youmeworks.com/whylowcarb.html



Dear carina,

I too think the article is interesting and it lays out in a logical way what is wrong with our SAD (Standard American Diet). What I find so sad (NO PUN INTENDED) is that:

1. Most people won't bother to read it and
2. Even if they do, they won't accept it

For a site devoted to diabetes and its consequences that really is SAD.

Regards   Doger


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, Doger you are right i have noticed that a lot of people do not take the carbs issue seriously and just choose to dismiss it but i have found since cutting down my carbs my BS levels have been much better.  I am not 'giving up' carbs completely as i do enjoy my bread still (always have) but i have cut down a lot and if i do have any it's small portions and only sweet potato, basmati rice or wholewheat pasta if i do have any but the article does make sense - carbs are man made, i just wish we knew the health and longevity of our ancestors on their diet, would be interesting to know don't you think?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2010)

carina62 said:


> Yes, Doger you are right i have noticed that a lot of people do not take the carbs issue seriously and just choose to dismiss it but i have found since cutting down my carbs my BS levels have been much better.  I am not 'giving up' carbs completely as i do enjoy my bread still (always have) but i have cut down a lot and if i do have any it's small portions and only sweet potato, basmati rice or wholewheat pasta if i do have any but the article does make sense - carbs are man made, i just wish we knew the health and longevity of our ancestors on their diet, would be interesting to know don't you think?



Hi Carina, I think a better term is 'controlled carb' diet, rather than low carb - people need to find the right level of carb intake that keeps their levels good and also gives them the best quality of life - it's always a compromise, some people can tolerate more carbs than others, and some people prefer to enjoy a more varied diet and get some help from medication. A lot of forums have problems with some very vocal and vociferous proponents of low/no carb diets and their opponents. We are very lucky here in that we appreciate everyone is different and are, on the whole, supportive of whatever works for people.

It is good to be aware of the different alternative approaches to managing diabetes - there is no single solution, but each person needs to discover through trial and error what works best for them.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Mar 31, 2010)

carina62 said:


> Yes, Doger you are right i have noticed that a lot of people do not take the carbs issue seriously and just choose to dismiss it but i have found since cutting down my carbs my BS levels have been much better.  I am not 'giving up' carbs completely as i do enjoy my bread still (always have) but i have cut down a lot and if i do have any it's small portions and only sweet potato, basmati rice or wholewheat pasta if i do have any but the article does make sense - carbs are man made, i just wish we knew the health and longevity of our ancestors on their diet, would be interesting to know don't you think?



Dear carina62,

You do post some interesting questions! I too have wondered the same thing. The nearest thing that has been studied is hunter-gatherers (HG) that still exist in various parts of the world. The longevity question will always be difficult to answer but the modern day HGs live just as long as we and without the "diseases of civilisation". When Albert Shweitzer went to Gabon he could not find any diseases such as cancer and appendicitis, in the following decades cancer appeared with greater frequency as they adopted our dietary habits and it was not for more than 41 years that appendicitis appeared.

Warmest Regards  Dodger


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Mar 31, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Carina, I think a better term is 'controlled carb' diet, rather than low carb - people need to find the right level of carb intake that keeps their levels good and also gives them the best quality of life - it's always a compromise, some people can tolerate more carbs than others, and some people prefer to enjoy a more varied diet and get some help from medication. A lot of forums have problems with some very vocal and vociferous proponents of low/no carb diets and their opponents. We are very lucky here in that we appreciate everyone is different and are, on the whole, supportive of whatever works for people.
> 
> It is good to be aware of the different alternative approaches to managing diabetes - there is no single solution, but each person needs to discover through trial and error what works best for them.



Dear Northerner,

I did not read cariner62s reply to me as her advocationg low carbs! I agree with what you say in its entirety we all need to determine our tolerance of carbs - the actual amount, for type 2s, depends upon how far along the path to complete beta-cell failure we are.

Warmest Regards  Dodger


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 31, 2010)

Interesting, most definately! I think it is the longest article I have read on tinterweben, but certainly interesting, bring on the hunter gatherers! Shame beer has so many carbs in it! But food for thought for sure!

Thanks for posting the link Carina

Rossi


----------



## Corrine (Apr 1, 2010)

Interesting article Carina - thanks for sharing!


----------

